# Paging Mason-Tech...



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

anyone tlk to Scott or Matt recently??? i've tried the phone,Email,Pm her on the Tex and nothing. 
Kaos


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

good luck with that endeavor.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

wow, how many times have i seen this type of thread?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ far to many, its a shame because they do have nice products.

but i will stay far far away due to the ****ty customer service.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

I tried to call a bunch a few weeks ago, sent an email and got a response in a day or so.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dOWa242* »_I tried to call a bunch a few weeks ago, sent an email and got a response in a day or so.











new customer = they haven't made $$ off you yet.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

and they still haven't







not out of the question though.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i will say that if you email scott that if its an issue with a part missing like my great plates i didnt have enough hardware that i sent him my address with the issue and he sent them the next day with a tracking number. 
He is a 1 man team there so his time is highly occupied with building struts and everything else.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

... this is a long time to be completely MIA though...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wouldn't take any longer then maybe 20-30 mins to respond and keep your customers happy. 

just takes a simple email explaining the status, and or answering questions. hell its super easy. being a 1 man team doesn't give him the excuse for not responding for weeks if not months. i just think he is scared to be honest with people. tell them that it will be a few weeks. at least at that time they have a time frame and wont get pissed.

--

all i can say is i clearly went with someone else *cough airlift *cough bagriders *cough .. will and jesse are badasses, super customer service , great product. fast to respond. on top of everything. and they actually try to improve themselves even when there is no need.




_Modified by 01 at 4:37 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

well i just bought a set of struts from them he has responded to everyone of my emails and has been promt with most everything so far sorry yall have had a bad experience


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Please this isnt a Beat on Mason-Tech Thread These guy's are awesome. i've just had a hard time reaching anyone recetly to check the status of the B5 stuff that i'm suspose to be getting very soon.
KAOS


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

Matt is no longer with Mason-Tech. Scott is now working alone as far as i'm concerned. Please, be patient. You need to understand that he is working a well-known company that produces many products on his own. It's not easy to balance customer service, product production, inventory, and orders on your own. If you need him, shoot him an email at [email protected] and i assure you that he will get to you ASAP. Lets not rip on on the Mason-Tech name just because the ONE guy that is running the show solo cannot answer each and every one of your questions as quick as everyone wishes he does. Their products are still, and always will be, top-notch. I know it sucks, but just try to be patient! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

Agree Don't hate on them. that was not the point of the thread. Mason-Tech is a great Company as far as im concerned, just hadn't heard ne thing back in awhile was making sure something bad didnt happen. to either of them or the company.
KAOS


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

talked to scott the other day. he said hes a few days behind on emails so just bear with him. i hardly can get a hold of him on his personal number.


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

took me a little bit to get ahold of him but i was patient and they arrived within the next few days, like he said he is a one man team now and cant be superman


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: (thibz115)*

I really dont understand, yes they do make a great product but the customer service is absolutely no existant. There are many people jumping to defend this complete lack of customer service just because, 'he's a good guy' and 'he's working on his own'. Im sure he's a great guy but he runs a business and if he doesn't have time to answer emails then hire someone to do it for him. If this was any other company then they wouldnt get all the sympathy, the simple fact is that this is business and there is absolutely no excuse not to answer customers queries. He takes money very quickly and answers all emails regarding product queries but once money has been paid then all emails stop.
This is not a hate post or an attack on scott because he sells a great product which im more than happy with but after placing an order with his company my order was shipped SIX weeks after i ordered and and having absolutely no word on my order despite several emails its left a rather sour taste.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

<---im willing to take over half of masontech.....seriously.


----------



## dmise (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Its been almost a week and a half. Not a single email since i clicked "complete order." I think that is not only rude but terrible business. I mean even a simple email saying we GOT your order would be nice. Right now my 122$ could be floating away...


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i'm having an issue with replacing my Koni's and i have been waiting since Tuesday for a response. I will let you know when i hear from him.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is about time he hires some much needed help in house.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

a good option would be for scott/masontech to sell wholesale through retailers and let someone else deal with the public side but he will still have to communicate with his vendors....
mason tech needs a public face if they are going to make it. good products alone wont overcome customer service issues


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

I blew one of my rears. and sent him an email right after I did it in the AM. got a response in the afternoon and just sent him the bag to be re sleeved. That quick. This was 2 days ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub*Struck)*

I ordered great plates and got an instant email saying he received my email. Took about a week and a half for the plates to ship but thats fine. I expected him to be busy getting products made for other people who have spent more money than me. 
But yes, he needs someone to either handle customers, or help with production.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Still no response, Unfortunately because of this i am taking the lose on my mason tech setup and going with either Airlift or Bagyards. Mason tech won't be seeing anymore of my money


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

Sean just as a update. i tlk to Santi the other day. seem Scotts been having some issues personally. be painent. Scott's truely a good guy. We all have personal problems every now n then. i'm sure he'll take care of it for you.
KAOS


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Kaos26003)*

Just hope the buisness doesnt shutdown that would be devistating... hope everything's ok


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanna purchase some masontech front an rear bags but I have some questions an unfortunately I cant get threw on the phone ether


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (VdubXXIV)*

has anyone been to the site recently?? seems there are no airride products anymore. 
i went airassisted.
 
__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Herron_mac1)*

Yeah I just checked today an there is nothing there anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (VdubXXIV)*

He must be swamped with work and has to catch up on some of it...


----------



## Bora*B*tch420 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

I am really trying to buy mason tech airbags.. I have em-mailed scott twice and havent gotten anything back,








and the website is lacking.. does any one know of a contact number?


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well today Scott got back to me telling me to send my setup back and he would replace it for me. So it looks as if he is responding to emails it is just taking a little while.


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

im looking for a job... just sayin lol


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Nick 430)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick 430* »_im looking for a job... just sayin lol

same. like wtf ill take care of ppl on here. i already get like 5 pms a day with silly questions


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

I sent my rear bag to mason tech, got there yesterday to be re sleeved and it was fixed and mailed back out to me in the same day they got it. I never had problems before. so i donno..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Dub*Struck)*

^Same with me. I blew a bag one night, emailed him, he got back to me in the morning. I shipped it next day and got it in 3 or 4 days. He covered the return shipping even though I pulled a noob move and filled the bag to much....
*I LOVE MY MASON-TECHS* 
ps. for you guys with questions about their product e-mail Santi he deals with them all the time and can usually get a hold of Scott pretty quickly.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Herron_mac1)*

nice to see im not the only one pulling out my hair. I have called twice left messages both times and emailed already.
you cant run something like this on your own its almost impossible. i hope to hear back from them soon, i spent a good amount of money. i have no doubt ill get my stuff, its just when will i get it??


----------

